# rzr 1000



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

looking for some take off wheels for my rzr 1000. anybody know where i can get some? thanks


----------



## printman (May 31, 2008)

Try Craig's List

http://houston.craigslist.org/snw/4987449296.html


----------

